# Heart skipping a beat?



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

I am 38,and this has been happeneing for YEARS.... maybe at least a decade,but getting alot more common,and stronger lately. It's like a ...thump - Pause ------ THUMP--- like it stops for a second,pauses,then beats one time real hard,almost like I can HEAR that one loud thump! I know I had a heart murmur as a baby,and heart disease runs in the family. I really cannot afford to go to the DR., no insurance,seriously broke,etc., etc. Just wondering if possibly anyone here may have the same thing,&/or some clue what causes it. Odd,but it's almost if I can MAKE it do it,by being worried/stressed,and thinking about it...I know,sounds totally nutty. But it has been doing it the whole time I have been writing this post.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks for the tips. It used to happen like oh,once or twice a week,or less,but now it's happening nearly constantly. I am sure all the stress I have been under is aggravating it. My sister,39,was diagnosed w/ mitrol valve prolapse (sp?) in her middle 20's. Lots of heart stuff on both sides of the family. 
I know what you're saying about feeding into it,as it's odd that I can actually almost CAUSE it to -pause---THUMP. I don't know if this is related,but sometimes there is a kind of pressure on my head....lots of time when I am in bed,trying to sleep ( I say "trying" as I have always been a MAJOR insomniac) and the pressure is at my forehead,like behind my eyes.... and just the last two weeks or so,I have been experiancing something really odd,some really rapid-fire images,as I start to drift off to sleep. It's like a super-fast motion moive,along w/ the pressure.Sometimes really freaky,odd,wild images. THIS is new,just a few weeks now. I haven't told anyone in my family/friends any of this,as there is so much going on in the family already,I don't want to worry anyone.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I have something similar only I believe mine is food related. I know I am allergic to fish, flesh fish not shellfish. My mouth swells I also noticed my heart beats irregular when I eat fish. I can eliminate fish. Stress is not an issue for me, I have none. But I can see how it could set off your heart.
This does not help I know. Perhaps some stress relief, yoga might help.


----------



## veme (Dec 2, 2005)

I have Mitral Valve Prolapse with regurgitation too.
Had it that I've known about since my late 30's.

Had "skipped beats" since my early 20's.
I didn't know what it was - felt like "butterfly flutters" and didn't hurt. 
In my 30's I developed chest pain & breathlessness.
In my late 20's I began to develop minor panic attacks but was too ashamed to tell anybody. I suffered for years.
Panic attacks are a "normal" symptom of MVP 

I also have a very low resting heart beat (40 -50 - upper 30's when asleep) and I have an arrhythmia. Sometimes every other beat, every 3rd beat or every 4th beat. 
Just depends.
Most of the time I can't feel the arrhythmia, but when it gets to "acting up" I could lose my mind!
When I get an episode it can last for weeks & sometimes months.

Just so you know, MVP runs in families & is very common in tall, thin women with long legs, fingers and flexible joints.

MVP for the most part is harmless & is called " the disease of the young & healthy".
I'm supposed to take a prophylactic antibiotic before certain procedures & when I go to the dentist. 

Many things will provoke it: lack of sleep, too much sugar & caffeine ( I finally had to give up coffee & tea) chocolate, any kind of "stress" good & bad. 
Dieting or calorie restriction (no kidding) is a guarantee to set me off. 
Too bad because I could afford to lose some weight.

The "skipped beat" or "pause" is actually an extra premature beat. They are known as PVC or PAC - depending on where in the heart the beat originates. 

Palpitations are very common and many factors can provoke them even in "normal" people.
Do some internet research about palpitations.
It should put your mind at ease until you can get to a Dr. 
Good luck.


----------



## cowkeeper (Feb 17, 2007)

Give up caffeine and supplement with magnesium. Then read up on magnesium. "The Miracle of Magnesium" is a good one. A simple search will give you the basic information, without buying the book.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Many years ago, we covered this is nursing school.

As I recall, what is happening is that a beat occurs a bit to soon, and the NEXT beat will be a strong one to make up for the early beat, which was a relatively weak one. So, first you have an early weak beat, followed by a very strong one that you can feel.

Many people have this who are perfectly healthy, and many people have this who are NOT perfectly healthy!

Stress and caffeine makes it worse, so if you are drinking more caffiene I would say to stop that! 

Worry makes it worse also, as stress hormones are released into your body, but telling you to stop worrying would not work so I will not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

I did stop caffeine today(well I only had one pop) ,& it didn't happen nearly as much,thanks! My mom's does something simular,but more of a racing heart than the skipped beat thing,only hers coincides w/ having constipation!! Very odd. She has high blood pressure & is on meds for it.


----------



## orangehen (Dec 7, 2005)

I agree about eliminating caffein - it sure helped me.


----------



## Strange Bear (May 13, 2002)

I also will have that happen to me, and it is associated with my thyroid. 
Unfortunatly the blood test do cost something to get though the medicine is fairly cheap. Good luck


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

I have always had this too.PVC's Premature Ventricular Contraction.Basically a misfire in the heart.Mine is worse with caffine,worry,alcohol and as I get older it is more frequent. Keep hydrated If it continues or gets worse wouldn't hurt to spend the money to get it checked as any constant arrhythmia could be something worse.You only have one heart!


----------



## peahigirl (Nov 25, 2004)

I've had those same symptions my whole life and was finally diagnosed with MVP 20 years ago. Have been on a beta-blocker for years to help with the erratic heartbeats. (They were a God-send for me BTW!)

I can say that taking CoQ10 will definately help, along with fish oils. Made a huge difference for me after a premature heart attack. My sis started to experience these same symptions as she approached menopause, and as soon as she started taking the CoQ10 and fish oils also, things went back to normal. Don't know why, I am not a doctor, but it worked. Can't hurt either, both of these supplements are good for your heart. My family is predisposed to heart problems so this is what we found worked for us. It made a difference between living with that "dread feeling" in your heart, to not even noticing your heart anymore. Good luck! Hope you find what will help!


----------



## backachersfarm (Jun 14, 2005)

I have had diag with MVP for yrs too.  The missed beats are classic with this problem....that roughly 40% of the female populations suffers from. The degree of it varies. Getting off caffine and sugar, tea, Chocolate...anything with a stimulant in it will help. Convincing yourself to "just take a deep breath" can make a difference too. If you have regurgitation most dentists reauire you to take antibiotics before cleanings or dental work. That also goes for some surgeries.
Sharon


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

My heart skips a beat every fourth or fifth one. The doctor wasn't too concerned about it, but said if I every feel faint then we would need to try and resolve it. That's been 20 years since he said that. He also told me that someone did a study on professional football coaches and he said depending on the stress level you would think they were going to have a heart attack. 

Bob


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I agree give up caffine (coffee, soda, etc) - but I also agree - find someway to get to a doctor. A message board is nice, but doesn't beat being checked out by a doctor.


----------

